
Herb: Multi-DC Replication Engine for Uber’s Schemaless Datastore - bauerpl
https://eng.uber.com/herb-datacenter-replication/
======
damm
Go ahead and downvote this; but where's the source?

Otherwise isn't this pointless bragging?

~~~
takeda
So according to this post they created geographically distributed, multi
master (with a mesh topology) that is always consistent.

Either they created a holy grail of databases, or an opportunity to write a
great Post-Mortem in the future.

~~~
throwaway123402
It's a little unclear from the article, but based on

> Since the system supports asynchronous replication, our data centers
> eventually become consistent. Writes are considered complete as soon as the
> remote data center acknowledges it.

I assume its eventually consistent (so AP).

I wish they compared why normal mysql async replication fails for them and
they needed to build this though.

